# Iran To Attack Israel?



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I stumbled upon this on YouTube, and have no idea who this guy is. Someone please tell me he is full of crap when he says Iran has publicly stated it will attack Israel...


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Iran has stated many times it wants to wipe Israel off the face of the map.The country with the name Israel is called Little Satan by Iran,the US is Big Satan

There are 12 tribes of Israel and why is Jacobs Stone aka The Coronation Stone used to crown English Monarchs?

Google It and form your own conclusions.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Bad idea Iran. Israel will totally kick your ass.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Sphere of influence, sphere of concern, sphere of some random-ass guy on the internet who you've never heard of.

Always work within your sphere of influence, watch your sphere of concern, and stop paying attention to some random-ass guy on the internet who you've never heard of.

Honestly, there's enough to concern oneself with in our sphere of influences...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Old news. For the past 35 years or so one of the stated goals of the Iranian government was to destroy Israel and Judaism. Thanks to Obama, the great friend of the Jews, the Iranians are on the verge of nuclear war with Israel.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

It's just a matter of time before it happens.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

http://www.timesofisrael.com/iran-hints-it-may-still-attack-israel-over-generals-death/


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Thanks Arklatex.

Yeah, this isn't the same as long running tension between the 2. 

"A top Iranian official said on Monday that his country still has the right to avenge itself against Israel for an apparent IDF strike in Syria that killed an Iranian army general, despite a Hezbollah retaliatory attack last week that took the lives of two Israeli soldiers." (Times of Israel)

Not a general "we hate you," but a specific response to a specific act that took place not that long ago. Russia backs Iran, the USA backs Israel. This is how wars start. It's something to watch anyway.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Not a general "we hate you," but a specific response to a specific act that took place not that long ago. Russia backs Iran, the USA backs Israel. This is how wars start. It's something to watch anyway. 

Old news and I seriously doubt Russia would seriously consider direct war with us today. Keep in mind that Russia had a large Muslim population which could easily allow ISIS to move in.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Operation Opera - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Israel has already set a precedent for being retaliated against. Some 33 years ago. I recall this event at the time, and of course iran was the scorge of the earth for taking our embassy and holding hostages plus some cowboy had Israelis back.....today not so much.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

To the OP: I did not watch the video. Iran has publicly stated that it wants to not merely attack Israel, but to completely eradicate the Israelis. Essentially they intend genocidal warfare. and have said so publicly. The phrasing is a bit different from one Iranian leader to the next, but the intent is always the same, the total elimination of Israel and its people. This rhetoric has been going on since the overthrow of the Shah in the late 1970s.

So if that is what the guy on the video is saying, he is correct.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Don't know who this guy is but it seems he is stating the obvious. I have always felt, along with many others, that WWIII will start in the middle east. I think it's when and not if. As I said before: Wars start many years before the actual shooting starts. This one has been smoldering for years.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

To keep up on Mid East news I check this website:

DEBKAfile, Political Analysis, Espionage, Terrorism, Security

Israel has a pretty good military and 2nd strike capability in it's German built Dolphin attack subs with pop eye cruise missile capability. Of course the missiles aren't "officially" armed with nuclear warheads. Israel is also set to get F-35 US built fighters. Iran looks like it has it's hands full with ISIS for now which is threatening bomb attacks in Tehran.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes, I know Greg Hunter from USAWatchDog. I've been listening to him for years. His presentation isn't as polished as some, but he interviews a lot of good guests. His approach has been more economic news in the past, and he asks some pointed questions in that field. I don't know what his qualifications are for strategic and geopolitical subjects.


----------

